# ανστ



## alfie1888

Γεια σε όλους!

Είναι κανείς δικηγόρος εδώ; 

Έχω να κάνω μια μετάφραση από τα ελληνικά στα (προς τα?) αγγλικά που περιέχει αυτό που θα δείτε συνημμένο. Τι σημαίνει και πώς να το μεταφράσω αγγλικά; Ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη συντομογραφία στα αγγλικά;

Αρ. Πρωτ.: 6634/1/5354-,ανστ




Άρθο Πρωτοκόλλου: ...,????


----------



## apmoy70

Πρόκειται για αριθμό, το προδίδει η κεραία πριν το γράμμα α:
͵ΑΝΣΤ ή ͵ανστ = 1056

Αρ. Πρωτ. = Αριθμός Πρωτοκόλλου (Reference/Registration No)


----------



## alfie1888

apmoy70 said:


> Πρόκειται για αριθμό, το προδίδει η κεραία πριν το γράμμα α:
> ͵ΑΝΣΤ ή ͵ανστ = 1056
> 
> Αρ. Πρωτ. = Αριθμός Πρωτοκόλλου (Reference/Registration No)


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, apmoy70! Τη νόμιζα κόμμα την κεραία (λόγω... κούρασης), αλλιώς θα την είχα καταλάβει αμέσως. Το να καταλήξω στους 1056, όμως, ας το! Δεν είμαι καλός στα μαθηματικά!


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> Πρόκειται για αριθμό, το προδίδει η κεραία πριν το γράμμα α:
> ͵ΑΝΣΤ ή ͵ανστ = 1056



Ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τα αρχαία ελληνικά σημεία, για να παραστήσουμε μικρούς αριθμούς (π.χ. α'=1, ι'=10, κ'=20), αλλά τα χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμη και για πολύ μεγάλους αριθμούς;


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> Ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τα αρχαία ελληνικά σημεία, για να παραστήσουμε μικρούς αριθμούς (π.χ. α'=1, ι'=10, κ'=20), αλλά τα χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμη και για πολύ μεγάλους αριθμούς;


Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται περίεργος αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου, συνήθως έχει τη μορφή Αρ. Πρωτ. 1234/ΗΗ-ΜΜ-ΕΤΟΣ


----------



## Andrious

Perseas said:


> Ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τα αρχαία ελληνικά σημεία, για να παραστήσουμε μικρούς αριθμούς (π.χ. α'=1, ι'=10, κ'=20), αλλά τα χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμη και για πολύ μεγάλους αριθμούς;



Παλιά σίγουρα το χρησιμοποιούσαν. Γιατί, όπως λεν κι οι maiden, "Ο έχων νουν ψηφισάτω τον αριθμόν του θηρίου, αριθμός γαρ ανθρώπου εστί, και ο αριθμός αυτού _χξστ_΄"


----------



## sotos

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αριθμός. Σε παλιούς νόμους (π.χ. του 1915) ο αριθμός είναι πράγματι με γράμματα. Σήμερα όμως όχι. Μάλλον σημαίνει κάτι άλλο (π.χ. "αναστολη")


----------



## alfie1888

sotos said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αριθμός. Σε παλιούς νόμους (π.χ. του 1915) ο αριθμός είναι πράγματι με γράμματα. Σήμερα όμως όχι. Μάλλον σημαίνει κάτι άλλο (π.χ. "αναστολη")


Αυτή ήταν μία από τις πρώτες προτάσεις (υποδείξεις?) που μου είπαν πριν ρωτήσω εδώ. Είναι πολύ αργά τώρα, γιατί υπέβαλα χθες τη μετάφραση.


----------

